# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  14 Vjec Dhëndër

## Fiori

*Pamja e dyte ne Mulli*
(brenda ne mulli, dy gra presin te bluajne: zonja Tane dhe zonja Kote. Gur' i mullirit po kthenet. Duken thasete prane koshit. Zonja Kote kerkon te bluaje me pare, po Tana s'e le).

Tana
Cben ashtu, moj Kote?

Kote
S'eshte puna jote!

Tana 
Moj, mos je e marre?
Kam ardhe me pare.

Kote
S'mund te rri ketune,
kam te tjera pune,
po hiqu nga une!

Tana
C'thote kjo murtaje!

Kote
Ujku te te haje!

Tana
Tutje, moj mandate!
Kam ardhe me nate.

Kote
Thuaj si te duash,
se u' do te bluaj.

Tana
Nuke do te bluash,
se u' ketu c'ruaj?

Kote
Ruaj millonane
se kur te ka prane..

Tana
Ftu! Moj goje ndyre,
moj turi letyre!
C'e kam millonane?
Kam burrene prane
Ti ku e ke ndere, 
qe perflet te tjere?
Po gjithe te dine:
Harrove beshkine?
Sa here te zune?

Kote
Me bekshine une!
S'turperonej pake,
se je grua plake!

Tana
Plake? Pa hap syte,
kush eshte m'e ndyte?
Jeshe ti per burre?
Ndaj iku i mjere
dhe s'te vjen me kurre
se i prishe ndere!

Kote
Moj kurve, moj shtrige!

Tana
Moj grua e lige!

Kote
Moj stere, moj nate!

Tana
Moj gojelopate!

Kote 
Moj byth' e kusise!

Tana 
Tmer i njerezise!

Kote
Na! Porrato pac
kur kerkon te shac!

Tana
Tutje, moj zagare!

Kote
Tutje, moj murdare!

Tana
Ike, moj bishtdredhur!

Kote
O moj brasnj, e hedhur!

Tana
O moj vjedharake!

Kote
O moj shulanake!

Millonai
C'ikini qe therrini,
pak turp nuke kini?
Ini kusherira?
Silli si te pira!
Pse therret, moj Kote?

Kote
S'eshte puna jote.

Millonai
Zonja Tane, c'pate?

Tana
Se kam ardhe me nate?

Kote
Po sepse ke ardhe?

Tana
Te bluash me radhe!

Millonai
Thote mire.

Kote (shtyn Millonane)
C'thua?

Millonai
Pse shtyn, c'ke me mua?

Tana (te Millonai)
C'e shukon, c'i thuaj?
Kam ardhe te bluaj,
se martoj evlane!

Millonai
C'faj te kam, moj Tane?

_________
murtaje - semundje ngjitese shume e rende
mandate - lajm i zi i vdekjes
bekshi - bekci, rojtar i arave dhe i vreshtave
shtrige - plake e eger
brashnje - femije i lindur para kohe, shtatanik


p.s. Pjesa me lart eshte kopjuar fjale per fjale nga libri i Leximit per klasen e peste ne Maqedoni. Do e hidhja ne forum tjeter...por sa tja gjej vendin, mendova se te apasionuarit pas letersise mund ta shijojne aq sa e shijova une.

----------


## shigjeta

Gjate gjithe kohes qe po e lexoja kisha para sysh interpretimin nga filmi "Peralle nga e kaluara".Filmi vertet ka arritur ti japi bukur karakteret e shkruajtura nga Cajupi.  
 Fiori me ke kenaqur. Flm qe e ke postuar

----------


## liliella

lexova titullin dhe sinqerisht prisja dicka te adaptuar nga filmi prej teje se ke dhe ti ato momentet e tua ku me habit . sidoqofte mbeta e kenaqur jo vetem me pjesen pasi eshte teper gazmore por me teper me papritmerine e ca memorieve te nje perralle nga e kaluara. e kam fjalen per ato pjese te memories femirore qe tashme me duket si perralla kur mundohem ti rikujtoj. 

pikerisht mu kujtuan ato rradhet qe mbante populli i shkrete ne kohet e komunizmit .ne rradhen e qumshtit  vendosnin bidona me emrin ose nje gur te lidhur me plasmas. qe ne pese te mengjesit plaste muhabeti e thashethemet . si ta kish planifikuar Cajupi kete?

----------


## ChuChu

Kam pare nje foton aktuale te "Gjinos" dhe ngjan tmerresisht shume me Robert Downey Jr. si dy monozygotic twins jane  :buzeqeshje:  
Do marr leje nga e motra e tij e te shoh nese mund ta sjell foton ne forum.

----------


## macia_blu

nderkohe une jam skuqur...
   kuptova  tendencen e mencur te fiorit.
 krenohem per Cajupin.!

----------


## Pentesilea

(jashte teme - Henri)

----------


## Fiori

Ketu mund te gjeni nje fragment tjeter te 14 vjec Dhender. Mund ta lexoni dhe tek faqja e letersise tek Albasoul.

----------


## Henri

Ai me kercure, Llaqka me Llaqka
Hiqet si indiferent
po kleçka do me kleçka
te ruaje Marigone kur shtrihet mbi magje...

PS: ...

----------


## Davius

Njera nder komedite me te bukura qe kam lexuar, shiquar, punuar disa here si punim seminarik, e kam pasur edhe punim mature edhe shume cka me ka lidhur me kete komedi...

E kam shiquar me shume se 20 here besoj dhe sa here qe e shiqoj e kuptoj me shume filozofine e asaj cka ka dashur i madhi Andon te na tregoje me kete...

Eshte nje kryeveper per mua kjo...

----------

